# s23



## Kev R (3/8/15)

Hi
First time using this yeast. At 12deg it has fermented to 1008 in less than a week. As a larger yeast i was expecting a longer ferment. Is this normal?


----------



## antiphile (3/8/15)

Hi Kev.

It's certainly not unheard of for it to only take less than a week. Especially if:
1. It was well aerated;
2. There was sufficient and healthy yeast used;
3. It was pitched a little above 12C and then allowed to come down to that temp; etc etc.

As I'm sure you're aware, once you're certain it's hit FG, it never hurts to crash lagers at about 0-1C for a week to allow it to clear (especially S-23 and W34/70 etc).

Cheers mate.

PS. And a diacetyl rest at 15-16C for 2 days is a great idea before crashing.


----------



## Kev R (3/8/15)

Yeah 1,2and 3 were good. It's now sitting on 15c. Figgered to leave it for a week then cold crash


----------

